# Bike Repair Clinics



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Are there any stores or orgs that you know of in the South Bay region...(for argument purposes from LAX south towards Long Beach) that conduct clinics not necessarily free of charge. I find I'm spending inordinate amounts of money bursting my tube while filling the tire with air of all things.....:rolleyes5: :rolleyes5: :mad2:


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

REI stores provide a basic maintenance class peridoically (free, IIRC), and a more advanced class for a fee. There's an REI in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, the Manhattan Beach REI has a beginning bike maintanance session June 9.


----------



## bundokbiker (Aug 6, 2005)

*serious safety issue*

I'm guessing the tire is blowing off the rim, right? how loose is the tire on the rim when the tube has no air? is it super easy to pull the tire off? if so, you might want to mount several tires when you're at the shop and get the tightest fit. some tire/rim combos fit better. it would suck to have a tire blow off the rim while descending at speed.


----------

